# German Shepherd Property Laws



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

1. If i like it, its mine.
2.If its in my mouth, its mine.
3.If i had it a little while ago, its mine.
4.If i can take it from you, its mine.
5.If its mine, it must never appear to be yours.
6.If it just looks like mine, its mine.
7.If i saw it first, its mine.
8.If its edible, its mine.
9.If you h...ave something and put it down, its mine.
10.If i chew something up, all the pieces are mine.
11.If i get tired of it, its yours.
12.If i want it back, its mine.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds about right!!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yep in a nutshell!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I let him think it's his. It's mine. Everything is mine. LOL I have children. Since I paid for it, it must be mine. It's only theirs if they're nice - same goes for the dog!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That list is a GSD 4 sure.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

lol so true I think I saw that list on a wolf hybrid info page and laughed about it... you know how dogs love to share! The only time Baya shares is when its something we don't want, like a very chewed up bone that she wants to plop on our bed in the a.m to wake us up with


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup. It works for Malinois too.

Plus...

** If I slobber all over it then drop it in your lap, it's still mine.
** If I'm carrying 3 bones in my mouth at the same time, no you can't have one... they're all mine.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I have an Australian Cattle Dog magnet with those rules on it! Works for them too.









Kristina


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

My beast looks at us and says" you are all mine".

I want to add "even when you say Mine regarding something, it is still mine".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That's about right, except for Bianca there is an exception:
If a cat is on, in, next to, or using it-- it's not mine.


She also feels that as far as actual property goes (as in land) if she can see it, it's hers. If she can see a person from the window, they are on her property and they better leave or face her wrath!


----------

